# What is the purpose of form 1221 ?



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have heard people being requested of form 80 and 1221, and was wondering if I should upload both forms upfront. However, I haven't really found anything in form 1221 that is not already covered by form 80 (other than name written in native language..) so I'm curious, why would a CO ask for both forms? If 80 is for the purpose of character assessment, as suggested in DIBP website, what is 1221 for?

Is it a good practice to hand in both forms upon lodging a 189 application?

Many thanks !


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Form 1221 appears to be for doing further character assessments, presumably through various security agencies such as ASIO. Not everyone is asked for it and there is no need to upload it unless you are asked for it by your CO. You may wish to complete it to have on hand in case you are asked for it, to speed up the process if you want, but it's not necessary.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> Form 1221 appears to be for doing further character assessments, presumably through various security agencies such as ASIO. Not everyone is asked for it and there is no need to upload it unless you are asked for it by your CO. You may wish to complete it to have on hand in case you are asked for it, to speed up the process if you want, but it's not necessary.


Thanks for the answer, ozbound12! - I think that would make sense. 

I've already got my 1221 filled but I think I'll hold off on uploading it until CO asks, as you suggested. But what do you think about form 80? It seems to be requested much more often than 1221. Uploading it upfront would likely avoid a CO request and lots of time caused by case being put on hold. What would be your advice?

Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

fanta112 said:


> Thanks for the answer, ozbound12! - I think that would make sense.
> 
> I've already got my 1221 filled but I think I'll hold off on uploading it until CO asks, as you suggested. But what do you think about form 80? It seems to be requested much more often than 1221. Uploading it upfront would likely avoid a CO request and lots of time caused by case being put on hold. What would be your advice?
> 
> Cheers


There's no need to upload form 80 unless it is requested by your CO. Again, if you want to save time, you can fill it out and have it ready in case they do request it. It's true that form 80 is requested more often (at least from what I've seen on the forums) but not everyone is required to submit it.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> There's no need to upload form 80 unless it is requested by your CO. Again, if you want to save time, you can fill it out and have it ready in case they do request it. It's true that form 80 is requested more often (at least from what I've seen on the forums) but not everyone is required to submit it.


Noted, thanks !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

if you prefer to get your grant quickly, directly without any CO contact - then i would suggest to upload all at the time of application. 

It takes 4-6 weeks for a CO to get assigned or a direct grant. 

It will take further 4-12 weeks for a CO to get back to you after he/she requests forms 80 or 1221. 

In my view, form 80 is requested from at least 80% of the applicants from this forum.


----------



## puneat (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am from India. I got my CO contact today. Asking for 2 things.

1) My child's birth certificate with his name on it (The current certificate doesn't have his name on it)

Has anyone faced a similar query, and what document did you produce to satisfy the CO?

2) The Copy of transcripts for post grad degree for my wife. I have already supplied the degree and a certificate from the university stating that language used for all the courses was English.

Just supplying the transcripts should be enough, or something else as well?

Regards


----------

